# UK Expats Divorcing in Portugal



## HeyBubbles (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi,

I want to know from any other UK Expats who have managed to divorce in Portugal.
UK marriage, UK National, livingi n Portugal 10 years.
We cannot divorce in UK as no connection to there any more.

I want to know paperwork you needed as no one seems to know up here.

There must be people out there with experience.

I do not want recommendation for lawyers unless they have actually dealt with a UK marriage/divorce. I already spoke to lots who have not.


----------



## HeyBubbles (Mar 9, 2016)

So it seems that No UK expats living in Portugal have ever divorced here. is that correct???
No-one


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

HeyBubbles said:


> So it seems that No UK expats living in Portugal have ever divorced here. is that correct???
> No-one


I'm sure someone has, but they might not want to go public about it. 

I have not read through the article , but have you looked at this site?:

https://goo.gl/CGbY4N


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

HeyBubbles, it seems you may have been slightly misinformed. I do know somebody who was in a similar situation to yourself and successfully divorced in the UK. I emailed him and this is was his reply:

"As european citizens they can apply for divorce in whichever country they happen to live in. If they wanted to return to the UK and apply there they can do that. But it might be easier to do it in Portugal. The rule is whichever jurisdiction receives the application first is the one which has to complete the divorce procedure. 

For her, it might be financially advisable to get the divorce done in the UK, as in Portugal the rules can favour the man. Depends on a lot of history. She needs to take advice."

I hope that helps a little.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Bubbles have you found this website? It might be of help. I found it while looking for information for my son who is currently in Mexico.

Divorce in England for British expatriates


----------



## HeyBubbles (Mar 9, 2016)

The facts are that either of us can return to uk for a few months and then divorce there. But as residents in Portugal we have to divorce here.

I thought I would find someone here who had done this.

Please feel free to PM me if you dont want to post here.


----------



## HeyBubbles (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks Siobhan,

The crux of the whole matter is DOMICILE, and we are both domicile in Portugal, and no connections to UK.


----------



## 4rivers (Jun 16, 2011)

Hello HeyBubbles - I have got divorced in Portugal (Azores) twice - a glutton for punishment , perhaps. 
First time in 1990 - contested divorce - only became uncontested when my ex decided she couldn't screw me anymore - cost 500,000 escudos and took 3 years . With the aid of a lawyer. 

Second time in 2007 - contested divorce , took very close to 5 years and cost 5,000 euros . The court delayed proceeding twice , first time for 18 months , second time for 6 months . With the aid of a lawyer . 

My conclusions are ; 
Try and agree with your partner, for an uncontested divorce and split costs . 
Use a lawyer - but agree to a fixed cost or price . Otherwise Portuguese lawyers will milk you - I tar them all, with the same brush . Their interests, come before your interests . 
Uncontested divorce can take 6 months to 2 years depending on the work load of the court . 
The number of courts were reduced in the name of austerity - court proceedings thus take longer than they used to - if that's possible .
In my case court costs were in 2012 - 364 euros , but as I won the case , my ex-wife was required to pay that . 
If you are separated for 5 years or more - it is a relatively quick procedure . As it is more a paperwork exercise than anything else . Same costs though - I think.
Best of luck.


----------



## HeyBubbles (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi 4rivers,

Thanks for your reply.

My main question is did the courts accept your UK mariage certificate or did you have to register is with the conservatoria first?

Our papers are now with the Conservatoria, after just 6 months, but Mutual Agreement.
Everythig apostiled and translated.

We are waiting but have still not managed to speak to anyone about what papers were needed.


----------



## HeyBubbles (Mar 9, 2016)

Another question is were your marriages in Portugal or UK?


----------



## 4rivers (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi - Heybubbles,

First marriage - we were married in Portugal (Azores). 
Second marriage - we were married on Gibraltar .

Paperwork - marriage certificate - I honestly don't remember - I don't remember registering it either . But I suppose at some point we must have done - to get some health benefits and residency for my then wife. 

Talk to the Clerk of the Court - be nice to him/her - he/she can help you or hinder you . He/She should be able to answer any questions you have .


----------

